

Economy of the Socialist Federal Republic of Yugoslavia - dsego
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_the_Socialist_Federal_Republic_of_Yugoslavia

======
NIL8
I'm not sure what your reasons are for posting this, but it is interesting.
The portion titled Collapse of the Yugoslav Economy is astounding. I would
like to see more declassified documents about our plans/policies in other
countries.

It's a little frightening to learn that so many of those paranoid conspiracy
nuts were right...

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV1lZMTCqf8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV1lZMTCqf8)

~~~
dsego
It's an interesting story, somewhat emotional and romantic even? Maybe more to
me because I was a kid here when it was all happening (born in '84). If you're
into conspiracy stuff, watch "The Weight Of Chains". Although I believe the
film is heavily biased and greatly downplays the responsibility of serbia
itself in the conflict, blaming most of it on outside forces. Nevertheless,
it's very entertaining and paints a grim picture of foreign interests at play
and their influence on the post-war politics.

~~~
NIL8
I'll check it out. Thanks.

